# AGM and lithium charger.



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

Can someone tell me can one type of charger bee used to charge AGM batteries and also lithium batteries?

I want to buy one charger for both types of batteries, because as for now, i am using AGM-s and soon lithium. 

Thanks.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

BIG AMPS said:


> Can someone tell me can one type of charger bee used to charge AGM batteries and also lithium batteries?
> 
> I want to buy one charger for both types of batteries, because as for now, i am using AGM-s and soon lithium.
> 
> Thanks.


I'll jump in here since no "experts", have..  
Most of the mainstream chargers can do both. Some are easier to change than others. 
I use an Elcon and u have to send it in to Greg McCrea to have it reprogrammed. 
There are 10 memory slots for different charge curves. If you know your final configuration in each battery chemistry, you can likely get those two (plus 8 others) set up at one time.
One neat trick here, is to have different final voltages set up in several memory locations. That way you can change your final charge voltage CC.CV point . . or the number of cells in your pack by just going through the selection process.
I think the manzanita is manually adjusted (please jump in here guys as I don't own one)
And the Zivan, Im not sure, but I think it needs reprogramming also.

Good luck.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> I'll jump in here since no "experts", have..
> Most of the mainstream chargers can do both. Some are easier to change than others.
> I use an Elcon and u have to send it in to Greg McCrea to have it reprogrammed.
> There are 10 memory slots for different charge curves. If you know your final configuration in each battery chemistry, you can likely get those two (plus 8 others) set up at one time.
> ...


Both the Zivan and the Delta Q have the ability to have the algorithms changed via software just like the Elcon. The Delta Q does not have to go to Greig to be programmed.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

BIG AMPS said:


> Can someone tell me can one type of charger bee used to charge AGM batteries and also lithium batteries?
> 
> I want to buy one charger for both types of batteries, because as for now, i am using AGM-s and soon lithium.
> 
> Thanks.


If the total voltage of your Li-ion future pack will not be more than your current lead acid, you will be able to use the same charger if you use a good BMS like MINI BMS which will shutoff the charger at 3.6v per cell.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Manzanita Micro PFC-20 charger that I used to use with Optima batteries and now use with Lithium batteries. You set the voltage with a 20 turn pot from about 12 to 360 volts. You choose the current with a knob on the front of it. You set the timer with a little 16 position rotary switch. The simple constant current to target voltage and then hold voltage until the timer runs out works quite well for Lithium. It works great for flooded lead too. If you are using AGM lead you pretty much need shunt regulators for them (for any charger really.) I'm very glad I have my Manzanita Micro PFC. The Elcon is a lot cheaper but I think you have to send those back in to be reprogrammed when you change from Lead to Lithium.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

There are other features you may want to consider. One important one for me was secondary isolation. The Elcon is. Many others are not.

I'm not sure about the others, but the Elcon does have the ability to be set at a higher voltage than what u may have used for lead acid. The current is diminished accordingly (to maintain rating). There is a ceiling but u can ask. Example my 6kw elcon was made/set up for 192 volt lead acid. I have it set for 211 volts of lithium with options to go to 245 IIRC. 70 cells at 3.5 I think.

One word of caution. . I would be hesitant to rely solely on a BMS to turn off charger. If u use BMS, think about a secondary protection. IMHO anyways.


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for your help, it means allot to me  
Can Zivan NG1 do the job? And can he be run at 48V and 72V battery pack?


----------

